# Chirp-Chirp



## fatboy (Jul 13, 2015)

Kinda quiet today........y'all have a tough weekend? Thought my wheelchair post might spark some comments, got one from Mark.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 13, 2015)

My day to be in the field.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 13, 2015)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Kinda quiet today........y'all have a tough weekend? Thought my wheelchair post might spark some comments, got one from Mark.


Ooh,ooh! Does that mean I've  been cleared hot?

Brent.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 13, 2015)

Chirp-Chirp



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> My day to be in the field.









Brent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 13, 2015)

My preferred field


----------



## Frank (Jul 13, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> My preferred field


Target rich environment


----------



## north star (Jul 13, 2015)

*$ ~ $ ~ $ ~ $*

Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot is "cleared hot" ?    

$ ~ $ ~ $~ $


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 13, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *$ ~ $ ~ $ ~ $*Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot is "cleared hot" ?
> 
> $ ~ $ ~ $~ $


Authorization to engage the target.

It's what Jar had to get from his mom before he could date.

Brent.


----------

